# Places to turkey hunt around columbus?



## LUNKER21

Does anyone know of any good places to hunt turkey around columbus? I'm going to the girlfriends this weekend (near campus), but still wanna make it out turkey hunting sunday mornin...... Any good public land there? Any info would be great, thanks


----------



## Mushijobah

No great public land. Alum or Delaware has birds.


----------



## fish4wall

theres no hunting alum on sundays...  good luck


----------



## Mushijobah

Good point!! Thanks f4w!


----------



## LUNKER21

Thanks guys..... Delaware decent size? Or i guess i could just sleep in for once..... But that's no fun


----------



## ironman172

head south around Old Mans Cave.....tar hollow ?? darby creek used to have public hunting or even deer creek with in an hour drive or so


----------



## fish4wall

i live in westerville and i've hunted tri-valley wildlife area. it not a bad drive for me..and i've heard and seen some birds in the past.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...riValleyWildlifeArea/tabid/19975/Default.aspx

i hope this helps


----------



## T-180

I'll second Tri Valley. Taken birds there before & there's plenty of room for everyone. Only an hour drive from C-bus, too.


----------



## fish4wall

T-180...hows it going???  you been out this season yet?
i havent had much luck....i've been hearing them off roost but they just aint coming to me...dang birds!!


----------



## T-180

Hey Scott !! Only been out once & nothing. Hade used up a bunch of vacation before season, so waiting for the full days. The one woods I hunt has been being used quite regularly by some kids for paintball & they have the birds spooked out of there. May go to Tri Valley Sunday AM.


----------



## fish4wall

i'm almost to the point of going to tri-vally myself...lol 
where i'm hunting i can get them calling but they dont come in...
good luck to ya sunday..shoot me a PM and let me know how you do


----------



## T-180

Will do........ a buddie's dad got a nice bird the first day & had several more talking to him. All I need is one deaf, dumb, blind, stupid, & horny tom & I'll be all set !!! Taking the boy with me so we'll see if he can close the deal.


----------



## fish4wall

good luck


----------



## T-180

Hey Lunker, pm sent your way.


----------



## TerryMayberry

I've only been to TriValley once and it seemed like great terrain. Are there plenty of places to park along the roads? How is the hunting pressure out there?


----------



## T-180

Quite a bit of parking & hunting pressure, especially on the weekends, but still OK. We get in early to hold a spot & wait for daylight. There's also Woodbury about 30 minutes north of there & there are birds to be had there too.


----------

